# G0752 Mounting Holes



## CPCaballero (Nov 8, 2015)

Would someone with a G0752 kindly post the mounting hole pattern with dimensions?  I have a  48x19-inch workbench and I want to be sure the holes I would drill in the top to secure the lathe would clear the frame.
Thanks!


----------



## RJSakowski (Nov 8, 2015)

CPCaballero said:


> Would someone with a G0752 kindly post the mounting hole pattern with dimensions?  I have a  48x19-inch workbench and I want to be sure the holes I would drill in the top to secure the lathe would clear the frame.
> Thanks!


This should be the same pattern as the G0602.  There are two mounting holes, one in the headstock and another in the tailstock.  I measured the distance at 32-5/8" on the exit end of the 1/2" mounting bolts.  The tailstock hole is about 5-3/4" from the right edge of the chip tray and the holes a fairly close to directly under the spindle centerline. I used the chip tray as a pattern and drilled the holes from that.  I made my table from steel and the lathe rests on a piece of 7" steel channel with a skin of 18 ga. sheet steel over it.  Here is a shot from the manual.

Bob


----------



## CPCaballero (Nov 16, 2015)

@*RJSakowski *
*Thanks for the info.  The lathe will fit comfortably on my workbench.*


----------

